# Dear Barbie-- DC



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Dear Barbie,
You never failed, with your adjustable drag and perfect flex. You made a little 2 year old girl sooooo happy when you came out of the wrapping. Over the past 5 years, with your pink accents over a baby-blue body, she grew to love you-- as much as a kid can love a fishing pole, which is much less than they love puppies. She drug you on every fishing trip and you always seemed to catch the most fish. It is for that reason that you were pole-napped and used (hopefully not abused) by your owner's father and brother on their ice fishing trip to Deer Creek. In fact, the father even commented how silly it was for two males to be using a Barbie Pole while other ice rods sat in the bucket. Who would ever have guessed a large trout would have stolen you for good and drowned you in the deep? You were a great pole.










Hahaha, the trout were hitting hard! The Barbie was stolen from under a chair and over a 12" ice wall. Fished Deer Creek on Sat morn-- 4-6 inches of ice. Hard hitting bows- about a hit every 15-20 minutes, not fast but ok. Largest was 4lbs 20"er, smallest was maybe 8 inches. Trout were caught on worm piece or waxie tipped small jigs. Most fish were suspended, but did pick a couple trout off the bottom. No perch. -- I sure miss the good perch years of a decade ago on DC.

Anyone have an extra blue Barbie Pole? Glad my daughter thought the story was funny, but when I went to buy her a new Barbie Pole all they had were pink! She says she "doesn't like pure pink, Dad". Dang......


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, that's a great report!

Sorry the infamous Barbie pole was snatched from you, but you should know better than to take your little lady's patented fish nabber. :lol: 

Sounds like you did pretty well though. Good job!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great story, good job!


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

RIP Barbie pole. 
I myself have jump into a pond to save a pink barbie pole before. At least your daughter was a good sport about it. Good times, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't believe that you wouldn't of bought yourself a Barbie pole instead of using your daughters.

In case you are still looking for one, check out Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shakespeare-Bar ... 4d08cfecc3


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Barbie poles rock. My daughter grew out of hers she won't fish with the "baby" pole anymore. It did catch some good fish during it's day!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I got a great laugh out of your story. Its a sad day, to report loosing the pole though. Seems there are things you just cant replace. Maybe someone will hook the pole out there, and it will return from the depths, or maybe not. Anyway, thanks for the report, and the smile it put on my face.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the words guys. First lost pole in 30+ years on the ice.

Has anyone heard of the perch status on DC? PM me if you'd rather discuss off the thread.

Critter-- Thanks for the link. The things we do for our kids-- especially the little girls....


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Very funny post. I clicked on the link to the barbie poles and I think my 'Daughter' is going to love them...


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

R.I.P Barbie... Ha great post. I've taken my family to dc ice 3 times so far and ain't done very well at all. Where bouts ya fishing?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

18- Pm sent.

Tyler- Your "daughter" will help put you in touch with your feminine-fishing side. I know mine did.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report Packout. We would never be caught with a Barbie pole at our house....we only have Hello Kitty poles.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice post. 


We have a blue barbie pole somewhere at our house, but the reel is broken. My girls have gone from that, to a pink barbie pole to now a Sponge Bob pole. Great times!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

This is a great report. Our trusty Barbie pole is now on it's third little girl owner! Good luck!


----------

